# My New K-Mini in her sleeve!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

While I waited for my K-Mini "Scout" to arrive yesterday, I made her a coat to wear:



















The blue thingy in the background is a quilt...

Betsy


----------



## cmg.sweet (Jul 6, 2010)

Pretty!  My new kindle was waiting for me when I got home last night.  I need to make her a coat, but the sewing machine and all my pretty fabric is at my Mom's, so she'll have to wait unitl next weekend.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy - that is a beautiful coat!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!  Just stuff I had lying around, LOL!  The shiny dark brown is from a Japanese Obi...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous Betsy.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Really lovely - I just love those colours.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow, beautiful, Betsy, and love the fabric! 

The quilt in the background reminded me of this absolutely stunning quilt you posted a picture of once, and that I keep thinking about regularly: one side was sunshine/day, and the other moonlit/night. I have completely fallen in love with that particular quilt of yours - it wouldn't be for sale by any chance and work for a queen of king size bed, would it  ??


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Betsy, that is beautiful!


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While I waited for my K-Mini "Scout" to arrive yesterday, I made her a coat to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. You should make these and sell them. I'm sure many of the KB members would be interested.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Awww, I'm sure Scout will be very happy in her new coat.

Is that Scout as in Tonto's horse or Scout as in Scout Finch?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty, Betsy! Looks like your time waiting on Scout was well spent!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, so pretty!  It looks just like the fall season!  Great work!
(I'd love to see the quilt spoken of on this thread with the day on one side and night on the other.  It sounds heavenly!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Awww, I'm sure Scout will be very happy in her new coat.
> 
> Is that Scout as in Tonto's horse or Scout as in Scout Finch?


That would be Miss Jean Louise "Scout" Finch.... . And yes, there's a certain irony to naming my Kindle after a character in a book not likely to be on Kindle for the foreseeable future, LOL!

Thanks for the kind words about my sleeve!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the Day and Night quilt...it's about 2x3...I'm not home so I can't tell you for sure, and I would probably sell it...haven't thougt much about it lately...








Betsy


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here's the Day and Night quilt...it's about 2x3...I'm not home so I can't tell you for sure, and I would probably sell it...haven't thougt much about it lately...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, it's simply stunning!!!!! I absolutely don't mean to highjack this thread, but if you were willing to sell, I would love to have it! I have honestly been thinking of it for a long long time (at least one or 2 years), and know that this one has ruined me for any other quilt, lol.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

And if you want to sell that kindle sleeve you just made, I'm your girl!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

That kindle sleeve is stunning, it looks a bit like leather.

That Day & Night quilt is amazing. I can see why it's "ruined" you for any other quilt, *Neo*.

We have so many talented people on Kindle boards! 
I remember another beautiful quilt that used to be *Betsy*'s avatar.
It was a relaxing image of a chair outside on a deck. I had looked at it for months before I realized it was a quilt!! I thought it was a photograph taken at Betsy's house, so gorgeous and realistic looking.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

Betsy,  it is beautiful.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Both the quilt and the kindle sleeve are beautiful.


----------



## EdM777 (Oct 12, 2011)

The sleeve really looks nice, My wife would love it, but it wouldn't suit me.  I'm a flat black kinda guy.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I really like that sleeve! The quilt is beautiful!


----------



## AlleyGator (Mar 25, 2011)

You do beautiful work, Besty. Love the new sleeve and the quilt.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

As always Betsy, beautiful work.


----------



## Victoria J (Jul 5, 2011)

That's a beautiful sleeve


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> That kindle sleeve is stunning, it looks a bit like leather.
> 
> That Day & Night quilt is amazing. I can see why it's "ruined" you for any other quilt, *Neo*.
> 
> ...


I believe that quilt was based on an actual photo, and it haunts me. It is the most stunning quilt I've ever seen.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Indy said:


> I believe that quilt was based on an actual photo, and it haunts me. It is the most stunning quilt I've ever seen.


I agree! That is amazing!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

That quilt is just breathtaking!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

The quilt is just incredible!  I love it!


----------

